# VIP 722 OTA question



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Will the VIP 722 onscreen guide show all local OTA stations, or only those designated by Dish (that's what DirecTV does)? If the guide doesn't show all the stations, will the VIP 722 tuner still tune all the OTA stations in and allow manually programmed recording?

Specifically I'm wondering about local 45-2, which is Universal Sports (SD) here. DirecTV's AM21/HR23 evidently will only tune 45-1 CW in my area.

Thanks.

_(update - someone else just told me that the DTV rep was wrong and the AM21/HR23 should tune all receivable OTA stations)_


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

My 722 will show all channels that the receiver has EVER picked up a signal for. It is possible to take the receiver to a neighboring DMA or turn the rotor on the antenna to Add channels (or subchannels when a station makes changes) and they will remain in the guide. Having 45-2 show in the guide doesn't guarantee that DISH will populate the guide with something other than "Digital Programming". You'd certainly be able to watch / record an OTA station you receiver though. The OTA channels are determined by reception, not zip code, DMA, ... with DISH.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi, and welcome...

To add to the above, I also get guide info for many OTA channels that Dish does not carry. Per your example, my NBC changed to have its .2 be Universal Sports recently and even though Dish doesn't carry that via satellite I have EPG info for it so I could set timers to record if I wanted.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the good news guys! Can I get a confirmation that the 722 only has a single OTA tuner?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BarryG said:


> Thanks for the good news guys! Can I get a confirmation that the 722 only has a single OTA tuner?


The 722 has one OTA tuner. The 722k offers two OTA tuners which are in a module you purchase.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

BarryG said:


> Will the VIP 722 onscreen guide show all local OTA stations, or only those designated by Dish (that's what DirecTV does)? If the guide doesn't show all the stations, will the VIP 722 tuner still tune all the OTA stations in and allow manually programmed recording?
> 
> Specifically I'm wondering about local 45-2, which is Universal Sports (SD) here. DirecTV's AM21/HR23 evidently will only tune 45-1 CW in my area.
> 
> Thanks.


And to think that the AM21 won an award for innovation at the last CES. My brother has a AM21 and yes, the 722 or 722k with the OTA addon installed can do everything you need done in one box, better than that afterthough AM21. The 722 is really nice.


----------

